# Can a goat deliver kids days apart?



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

My Nigerian doe delivered a deformed doeling today, right back leg wasn't in the hip socket and she had two vaginas. My vet put her down for me but my doe still looks pregnant and she did pass the after birth. My vet is gone for the day and can't be reached until tomorrow. Can a doe give birth over a couple of days?


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

You can bounce her and if a kid is still there you will feel the kid go up and down. I wrap my arms around the back just in front of the udder and 'bounce" the bottom of the belly. Chances are she is done considering she passed the afterbirth and all. Also, sorry for her/your loss


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Does she appear sucken in on the sides flank area? Also how is she acting? take her temp please. If she isn't acting right to you, I would do a pelvic, as she could have more Dead kids in there. They don't seem to progress down the birth canal without help. If she is acting o.k. then she's likely fine. : )


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

She can't give birth over a few days without serious problem, without dead kids and possibly dying herself - - -

They usually look pregnant after delivering them all - BUT watch her - you'll likely be able to tell if she isn't doing well - you'll know


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help- My doe looks much skinnier today so there can't be another kid in there. We checked on her at 1 in the morning and she was still crying for her kid tho- I feel terrible for her. This morning and right after the "event" she was eating and acting normal, she is just confused and probably sad. The kid was born alive and kicking by the way, she just had extra parts. My vet told me that she was supposed to be twins but somehow things got messed up. Made it even harder to put the kid down since she was healthy otherwise. Life is hard enough without making our critters live with severe handicaps. So even though I'm sad too, I know it was for the best. I used to rehab and I'm not new to death but it isn't easy to let go. Thank you again everyone-


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry you had to go through that. Sending hugs!


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

sorry about that. are you going to milk her? That has helped Muffin after losing both her boys, she calms down when i milk her, she thinks i am her kid and protects me from everyone


----------

